# St Mary's Church - Avenbury



## neill (Sep 12, 2009)

St Mary's Church Avenbury, near Bromyard has lay in ruin for over 50 years. It is currently owned by Mr Leszek Skuriat, who wanted to turn it into a 'Spiritual Community Site' ??? but has not
been allowed to do so, so it continues to rot away. The graveyard it extensive and has the graves of the Baskerville family (of 'Hound of the Baskervilles' - Sherlock Holmes fame), within it.

The lane upto the church has sadly been used by fly-tippers. Other than that little is know of why it fell into ruin.​













The pictures are not great as I only had my mobile phone camera with me when passing this place..

That's all, N.


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 12, 2009)

looks like a good site for a bigger explore would like to see more pics if you get chance. nice one


----------



## djrich (Sep 15, 2009)

There's something about ruined churches that I love, looks like this one is going to fall down in the near future though


----------

